# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  GREATEST HINDI LOVE SONGS

## bndu jain



----------


## Loka

बहुत बढ़िया शुरुवात है, और भी सोंग्स डाले

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## anita

आपका हर सूत्र अद्वितीय होता है 

अलग तरह के विषय चुन कर लाते है आप 


धन्यवाद

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## Parbat



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## irkrahulraj

Filmi Song for Wedding in Hindi

शादी की बात हो और नाच-गाने की बात न हो ऐसा कैसे हो सकता है। शादी की रौनक तो तभी आती है जब घर तरफ गानों की धूम होती है। बॉलीवुड हमें शादी में डांस करने के लिए एक से बड़कर एक गाने दिए हैं फिर चाहे बात संगीत की हो या विदाई की। हर एक रस्म के लिए <a href = "https://hindi.popxo.com/2018/05/top-...ding-in-hindi/">बॉलीवुड में मौजूद हैं कई गानें</a>। तो चलिए जानते हैं हिंदू शादी की हर रस्मों को और भी ज्यादा खास बनाने के लिए हमारे पास मौजूद हैं कौन-कौन से गाने-

मेहंदी की रस्म

सबसे पहले बात करेंगे मेहंदी की। मेंहदी की रस्म बहुत खास होती है। इस दौरान दूल्हा-दुल्हन को एक दूसरे के नाम की मेहंदी लगाई जाती है जिससे उनका आने वाला जीवन भी मेहंदी के रंग की तरह ही खुश्हाल हो। लेकिन मेहंदी की रस्म भी बॉलीवुड गानों के बिना अधूरा है। ऐसे में हम छांठ कर लाए हैं मेहंदी के फंक्शन पर बजाने के लिए कुछ बेहतरीन गानें-

1-मेहंदी लगाके रखना

‘मेहंदी लगाके रखना, डोली सजाके रखना, लेने तुझे ओ गोरी , आएंगे तेरे सजना’

ये गाना है शाहरुख खान और काजोल की फिल्म दिल वाले दुल्हनिया ले जाएंगे का। न सिर्फ ये फिल्म बल्कि इस फिल्म के हर एक गाने को भी लोगों ने काफी पसंद किया।

2- ससुराल गेंदा फूल

‘सास गारी देवे, देवर समझा लेवे, ससुराल गेंदा फूल’

आप मेहंदी की रस्म को और भी ज्यादा मनोरंजक बनाने के लिए ससुराल गेंदा फूल गाने पर परफॉर्म कर सकती हैं। ये गाना है फिल्म दिल्ली 6 का जिसमें सोनम कपूर और अभिषेक बच्चन मुख्य भूमिका में थे।

हल्दी की रस्म

हल्दी की रस्म भी बेहद खास होती है। इस दौरान दूल्हा और दुल्हन को हल्दी लगाई जाती है। इस खुशी के पल को और भी ज्यादा यादगार बनाने के लिए आप इन तीनों गानों को बजा सकते हैं-


1- लंदन ठुमकदा 

‘अंग्रेजी पढ़ दी, घिट-पिट तू करदी, जिम्में क्वीन साड़ी विक्टोरिया’

ये गाना है कंगना रनौत और आर माधवन की फेमस फिल्म तनु वेड्स मनू का। आप इस गाने पर परफार्म करके आपनी हल्दी की रस्म को और भी ज्यादा बेहतरीन बना सकती हैं।

2- नचदे ने सारे

‘नचदे ने सारे रालमिल के आज हिलडुल के ले सारे के सारे नज़ारे नच्दे ने सारे रालमिल के आज हिलडुल के’

ये गाना है कटरीना कैफ और सिद्धार्थ मल्हौत्रा की फिल्म बार-बार देखो का। हल्दी फंक्शन के लिए ये गाना बिल्कुल फरफेक्ट है।

संगीत सेरेमनी के लिए सॉन्ग

1- दिल्ली वाली गर्लफ्रेंड

‘तेरे लिए ही तो सिग्नल तोड़ ताड़ के आया दिल्लीवाली गर्लफ्रेंड छोड़ छाड़ के’

ये गाना है दीपिका पादुकोण और रणबीर कपूर की फिल्म ये जवानी है दिवानी का। इस फिल्म में कल्कि कोचलिन और आदित्य रॉय कपूर भी मुख्य भूमिका में थे।

2-एंवय-एवी लुट गया 

‘हाय हट रे निगोडे नींम के पकोड़े पीछा क्यों ना छोड़े घूमे दायें बायें तुझको सुधारुं जुती मैं उतारूं सर पे दे मारूं तेरे ढायें ढायें’

अनुष्का शर्मा और रणवीर सिंह की फिल्म बैंड बाजा बारात का ये गाना लोगों ने बेहद पसंद किया। इस गाने के बिना आपकी संगीत सेरेमनी अधूरी है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------

